# Cervix position at 10DPO?!?



## Babybum

Okay so today I'm at 10DPO, 4 days before AF and my cervix is REALLY high up and very hard (like the tip of my nose hard). I can't really tell if it's open or closed. I thought the cervix was supposed to drop after ovulation and before AF?!?


----------



## baby0

Babybum said:


> Okay so today I'm at 10DPO, 4 days before AF and my cervix is REALLY high up and very hard (like the tip of my nose hard). I can't really tell if it's open or closed. I thought the cervix was supposed to drop after ovulation and before AF?!?

soundind good but :flower: your cervix changes postion throughout the day have you yet tested or do you have anyother syptoms


----------



## mum2jaydon

Babybum said:


> Okay so today I'm at 10DPO, 4 days before AF and my cervix is REALLY high up and very hard (like the tip of my nose hard). I can't really tell if it's open or closed. I thought the cervix was supposed to drop after ovulation and before AF?!?


im the same, my cervix was high hard and open 2 days ago, im now 3 days late, well when i checked yesterday it was medium hard and open, and checked again this morning and its high hard and cnt tell if its open or closed, i did a HPT last night around 8pm and got a very faint BFP, hope this is it !! FX :dust:


----------



## Babybum

Hi girls. I tested 2 days ago and got a BFN, but I was only 8DPO. So I'll be testing today. I've been checking my cervix this month so in new to that. It has never went low after ovulation, it just stayed high. Hopefully this means I'll be getting that BFP. I also feel like I have a slight yeast infection coming on, so that may be another good sign. I've had other symptoms too like cramping, nausea everyday, loss of appetite, bloating (that lasted from 1DPO to 6DPO). I tried to not symptom check and convince myself it's from something else; but you know how that goes :p 
Anyways, sorry for the long paragraph. Hopefully we all get our BFPs really soon!!!


----------



## Babybum

mum2jaydon said:


> Babybum said:
> 
> 
> Okay so today I'm at 10DPO, 4 days before AF and my cervix is REALLY high up and very hard (like the tip of my nose hard). I can't really tell if it's open or closed. I thought the cervix was supposed to drop after ovulation and before AF?!?
> 
> 
> im the same, my cervix was high hard and open 2 days ago, im now 3 days late, well when i checked yesterday it was medium hard and open, and checked again this morning and its high hard and cnt tell if its open or closed, i did a HPT last night around 8pm and got a very faint BFP, hope this is it !! FX :dust:Click to expand...

Congrats!!! Hopefully that BFP stays there and you have a H&H 9 months ahead! Good luck girlie!


----------



## mum2jaydon

Babybum said:


> mum2jaydon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybum said:
> 
> 
> Okay so today I'm at 10DPO, 4 days before AF and my cervix is REALLY high up and very hard (like the tip of my nose hard). I can't really tell if it's open or closed. I thought the cervix was supposed to drop after ovulation and before AF?!?
> 
> 
> im the same, my cervix was high hard and open 2 days ago, im now 3 days late, well when i checked yesterday it was medium hard and open, and checked again this morning and its high hard and cnt tell if its open or closed, i did a HPT last night around 8pm and got a very faint BFP, hope this is it !! FX :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!!! Hopefully that BFP stays there and you have a H&H 9 months ahead! Good luck girlie!Click to expand...

thanks :D im hopeing the line gets darker gunna test again on monday hope this is a good sign for you ! FX


----------



## Babybum

I hope so too: mom2jayden. I think I get more excited for you girls than I do for myself. Lol :p

I tested today; another BFN. I used a dollar store one that detects 4 days before missed period; which is what today is (DH bought the wrong ones). 
Just checked my cervix and it's still very high, hard, and closed. I'll go get the first response test today and let you girls know how that goes! 
Good luck and plenty of baby dust!



EDIT***- I also had creamy CM when I checked my cervix, hopefully a good sign.


----------



## mum2jaydon

Babybum said:


> I hope so too: mom2jayden. I think I get more excited for you girls than I do for myself. Lol :p
> 
> I tested today; another BFN. I used a dollar store one that detects 4 days before missed period; which is what today is (DH bought the wrong ones).
> Just checked my cervix and it's still very high, hard, and closed. I'll go get the first response test today and let you girls know how that goes!
> Good luck and plenty of baby dust!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT***- I also had creamy CM when I checked my cervix, hopefully a good sign.


id say its deffo a good sign :)this is what ive had, and those "4 days before your missed period" tests arent very good its only 50% accurate at that point and i didnt get my BFP until yesterday at 3 days late ! i couldnt wait til the weekend so bought a digi test and PREGNANT 1-2 :) :dust:


----------



## In_Stereo

Babybum;16994569
I tested today; another BFN. I used a dollar store one that detects 4 days before missed period; which is what today is (DH bought the wrong ones).
Just checked my cervix and it's still very high said:

> From what I've seen and read the 5 days before tests aren't really reliable before AF. I mean for some women they show, but it seems for a lot of women it's either when AF is due or after AF is past due. Of course, it all depends on your cycle. We're all different.
> 
> If you're going to buy a fancier test I would save it until after AF. but I know FRER's come in packs of 2 or 3, so it's not like it'd hurt to test, but it is a little more expensive to test with, so I say hold out until you miss AF and test with the fancy ones.
> 
> That's my plan. I have 2 FRER and Im just keeping them until the 16th if AF doesn't show up. Otherwise, I have lots of the cheapies I can use until then if I get POAS Crazy. Trying to just not test for 4 days though. Going to be hard.


----------



## Babybum

mum2jaydon said:


> Babybum said:
> 
> 
> I hope so too: mom2jayden. I think I get more excited for you girls than I do for myself. Lol :p
> 
> I tested today; another BFN. I used a dollar store one that detects 4 days before missed period; which is what today is (DH bought the wrong ones).
> Just checked my cervix and it's still very high, hard, and closed. I'll go get the first response test today and let you girls know how that goes!
> Good luck and plenty of baby dust!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT***- I also had creamy CM when I checked my cervix, hopefully a good sign.
> 
> 
> id say its deffo a good sign :)this is what ive had, and those "4 days before your missed period" tests arent very good its only 50% accurate at that point and i didnt get my BFP until yesterday at 3 days late ! i couldnt wait til the weekend so bought a digi test and PREGNANT 1-2 :) :dust:Click to expand...

Can't wait to get my BFP. I'm usually scared for the day AF should arrive; this month I can't wait to see if she's late!(hopefully she stays away for 9 months :p ) 
I was bummed when I saw that on the box; so I knew it would be negative. 

And Yayyy! Congrats!!!! I'm so happy for you. Have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Babybum

In_Stereo said:


> Babybum;16994569
> I tested today; another BFN. I used a dollar store one that detects 4 days before missed period; which is what today is (DH bought the wrong ones).
> Just checked my cervix and it's still very high said:
> 
> From what I've seen and read the 5 days before tests aren't really reliable before AF. I mean for some women they show, but it seems for a lot of women it's either when AF is due or after AF is past due. Of course, it all depends on your cycle. We're all different.
> 
> If you're going to buy a fancier test I would save it until after AF. but I know FRER's come in packs of 2 or 3, so it's not like it'd hurt to test, but it is a little more expensive to test with, so I say hold out until you miss AF and test with the fancy ones.
> 
> That's my plan. I have 2 FRER and Im just keeping them until the 16th if AF doesn't show up. Otherwise, I have lots of the cheapies I can use until then if I get POAS Crazy. Trying to just not test for 4 days though. Going to be hard.
> 
> I've noticed a lot of women not getting their BFP until the day of or after AF. Ill try to not test until then. But I'm a total POAS-addict! LolClick to expand...


----------



## In_Stereo

Babybum said:


> Me too. Well at least this cycle because I think I might be just based on all the weird symptoms I have. That's what Ive observed. I've seen some women getting lucky with faint lines early in, but they are like BARELY there and I even had one like that myself, so Im trying really hard to not even think about the tests under my sink and wait until 4 days from now.
> 
> I felt terrible today. Sick to my stomach this morning. I tried to eat. Didn't have an appetite and then I felt queasy, so I ate some saltines and that helped. I was able to leave the house for part of the day thanks to those, otherwise I was planning to stay home cause i wasn't sure how I'd feel. Got home and was so tired because I haven't been sleeping well at all, so I ended up taking a 2.5 hour nap. I think I could keep sleeping, but I decided that was probably not a wise choice since I'd probably be up all night if I did that.


----------



## MomtoGavin

Babybum- Question, I'm 9dpo I have had the same high CP, creamy Cm, plus a few others...but why is the yeast infection a good sign? I thought I was getting 1 too...just wondering.
FX crossed for everyone!


----------



## Babybum

In_Stereo said:


> Babybum said:
> 
> 
> Me too. Well at least this cycle because I think I might be just based on all the weird symptoms I have. That's what Ive observed. I've seen some women getting lucky with faint lines early in, but they are like BARELY there and I even had one like that myself, so Im trying really hard to not even think about the tests under my sink and wait until 4 days from now.
> 
> I felt terrible today. Sick to my stomach this morning. I tried to eat. Didn't have an appetite and then I felt queasy, so I ate some saltines and that helped. I was able to leave the house for part of the day thanks to those, otherwise I was planning to stay home cause i wasn't sure how I'd feel. Got home and was so tired because I haven't been sleeping well at all, so I ended up taking a 2.5 hour nap. I think I could keep sleeping, but I decided that was probably not a wise choice since I'd probably be up all night if I did that.
> 
> Ive been having many symptoms also!! I try not thinking abkut it too much; it makes the days go by slower. And when AF shows up, it makes me feel crazy for having all of those symptoms. Lol
> Sometimes I wonder if it's just my mind playing tricks!Click to expand...


----------



## Babybum

MomtoGavin said:


> Babybum- Question, I'm 9dpo I have had the same high CP, creamy Cm, plus a few others...but why is the yeast infection a good sign? I thought I was getting 1 too...just wondering.
> FX crossed for everyone!

A yeast infection is a good sign because they are VERY common in pregnancy. Mainly because the chemical balance is going whack and are totally off balance; which is what causes a yeast infection.


----------



## MomtoGavin

that makes sense...thanks for explaining :)


----------



## Babybum

MomtoGavin said:


> that makes sense...thanks for explaining :)

No problem
:)


----------



## ashleylu88

mum2jayden, Congrats!! What did you do differently this month? I am 6dpo today and I am hoping for my BFP this month! I am a little worried though. I work night shift (8pm - 8am) and DH work afternoon shifts. I got my +OPK on Friday (CD15) and we weren't able to BD that night because DH had already left for work and I had to work that night. So our schedule went like this . . . 

Thursday - CD14 random sex at 5am
Friday - CD15 +OPK but we couldn't BD because I was working and so was DH
Saturday - CD16 BD'd at 9:15am with preseed. 

I am worried because we didn't BD on Friday. I am trying to stay hopeful.

This is our 4th month ttc but I only took OPK this month and last month. If i got a +OPK and started my period 14 days later then that time frame should stay the same right?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey congrats on the BFP. Do u get creamy cm if ur pregnant? I can't remember wot I got last time cos I didn't symtom spot I'm 4dpo. X


----------



## mum2jaydon

ashleylu88 said:


> mum2jayden, Congrats!! What did you do differently this month? I am 6dpo today and I am hoping for my BFP this month! I am a little worried though. I work night shift (8pm - 8am) and DH work afternoon shifts. I got my +OPK on Friday (CD15) and we weren't able to BD that night because DH had already left for work and I had to work that night. So our schedule went like this . . .
> 
> Thursday - CD14 random sex at 5am
> Friday - CD15 +OPK but we couldn't BD because I was working and so was DH
> Saturday - CD16 BD'd at 9:15am with preseed.
> 
> I am worried because we didn't BD on Friday. I am trying to stay hopeful.
> 
> This is our 4th month ttc but I only took OPK this month and last month. If i got a +OPK and started my period 14 days later then that time frame should stay the same right?


thank you :) i didnt really do anything differently. i dont temp, or use OPK's, i just went with the flow and BD'd every saturday night, sunday morning and tuesday night (i know it sounds wierd but thats really the only time we have togeather) FX for you !! x

and i dont really have creamy CM, i did for about 2 days and then it just became watery and still is with a little whitish CM x


----------



## Babybum

CherylC3 said:


> Hey congrats on the BFP. Do u get creamy cm if ur pregnant? I can't remember wot I got last time cos I didn't symtom spot I'm 4dpo. X

Yea. Many women say that they have tons of it in early pregnancy.


----------



## Babybum

Hey girls. I checked my cervix again today, I'm at 11DPO and 3 days away from AF. My cervix is still very high, I could only feel it at the tip of my finger it was so high, still hard and also closed. I've had a bad cramp for a second this morning on my right side but it never came back. And I also have creamy CM. hopefully a good sign!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## momof5wants1

I'm 11 dpo too and when I checked cm/cp today, it made some cramps start and it was quite uncomfortable, which is highly unusual for me. Not sure what is going on either. My boobs are usually very sore during TWW but they've stopped hurting. I'm probably out. FX to those waiting to test still and congrats to the one's who get :bfp:


----------



## kel21

I found on the internet that your cervix moves higher and gets softer in early pregnancy. But that it happens at different times for different women. I found it out because I also check my cervix and for the most part has been medium since o. But 2 days ago it started to soften, so I wanted to see if that was an af sign. Nope! Gl everyone!!!!


----------



## Babybum

momof5wants1 said:


> I'm 11 dpo too and when I checked cm/cp today, it made some cramps start and it was quite uncomfortable, which is highly unusual for me. Not sure what is going on either. My boobs are usually very sore during TWW but they've stopped hurting. I'm probably out. FX to those waiting to test still and congrats to the one's who get :bfp:

Aww, don't say you're out. It's not over till AF shows! Some women don't have BB pains as a sign of early pregnancy.


----------



## Babybum

kel21 said:


> I found on the internet that your cervix moves higher and gets softer in early pregnancy. But that it happens at different times for different women. I found it out because I also check my cervix and for the most part has been medium since o. But 2 days ago it started to soften, so I wanted to see if that was an af sign. Nope! Gl everyone!!!!

Yay. Hopefully you'll get that BFP!! My cervix seems to be not as hard today but very high up. I can barely reach it and I'm 3 days away from AF. 
Baby dust your way!!


----------



## kel21

You too!!


----------



## sg0720

hey ladies hope you dont mind me jumping in here...

i have been monitoring my cervix too even tho i know that it moves alot and things but it is really high and seems to be higher everyday i can bearly touch it....i also have clear and bits of white CM....I have absolutely no symptoms of AF or pregnancy..so i dont have a clue what my body is doing

my LMP was March 4-9th...this month i was NTNP so i dont know when i ovulated...

on babycenter.com it said if i were to be pregnant i would have conceived on the 18th...

my cycles are 35-36days...and according to my app i am 4-5days late...i dont think that is accurate especially if i ""conceived"" on the 18th..

i really dont know what to think i could be wrong about that but any advice....


----------



## mum2jaydon

sg0720 said:


> hey ladies hope you dont mind me jumping in here...
> 
> i have been monitoring my cervix too even tho i know that it moves alot and things but it is really high and seems to be higher everyday i can bearly touch it....i also have clear and bits of white CM....I have absolutely no symptoms of AF or pregnancy..so i dont have a clue what my body is doing
> 
> my LMP was March 4-9th...this month i was NTNP so i dont know when i ovulated...
> 
> on babycenter.com it said if i were to be pregnant i would have conceived on the 18th...
> 
> my cycles are 35-36days...and according to my app i am 4-5days late...i dont think that is accurate especially if i ""conceived"" on the 18th..
> 
> i really dont know what to think i could be wrong about that but any advice....

so with a long cycle you would have been due AF on the 8th/9th of this month, so technically your 4-5 days late, im not sure about the conceiving on the 18th part, seems a bit odd as that would be 21 day luetal phase :/ its usually 12-14 days. hhmm, take a test ! i was due AF on the 9th and got my bfp on the 11th :) also i havnt really had any symptoms, no sore boobs like with my last pregnancy etc, good luck :) x


----------



## momof5wants1

Babybum said:


> momof5wants1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 11 dpo too and when I checked cm/cp today, it made some cramps start and it was quite uncomfortable, which is highly unusual for me. Not sure what is going on either. My boobs are usually very sore during TWW but they've stopped hurting. I'm probably out. FX to those waiting to test still and congrats to the one's who get :bfp:
> 
> Aww, don't say you're out. It's not over till AF shows! Some women don't have BB pains as a sign of early pregnancy.Click to expand...

Yeah, I know, it's just weird how they were so sore for 10 days, and now hardly at all.


----------



## Babybum

Hey ladies. I've woke up this morning and ha to run straight to the bathroom to throw up; but nothing came out. My lower back was also hurting all morning. Hoping it's not AF coming. 
But anyways, I checked my cervix this morning and it's still high, feels closed, and it seems to be getting softer. I'm 12DPO and 2 days till AF, and I'm not testing till the day of or after AF. So all there is left to do is wait. 
Good luck to you all!!


----------



## kel21

Sounds good Babybum! Fxd for you!


----------



## Babybum

Hopefully this means Oder to BFP. Thanks kel21!! Wishing you get your BFP soon too!!!


I didn't feel good at all last night and I felt like I had fever. (I never charted my temp, I will next month if this isn't my month) and my temp was 98.5. 
AF is a day away, shouldn't my temp be way lower than that?


----------



## kel21

Your temp during the day or evening does not count. Only the one when you first wake up before you do anything! My temp can be 98 in the morning when I am supposed to take it, and usually by night it is 99 something, it goes up during the day! Well I had a huge temp drop this am, which should mean af on the way, which by the cramps I would agree with, but my cervix is high and soft! :shrug:


----------



## Babybum

I took my temp this morning and it was 98.7. I just checked my cervix and it's way high, feels closed, and is getting softer. It's starting to blend in with the walls. 
AF due tomorrow and I really have no AF symptoms.


----------



## momof5wants1

Babybum said:


> I took my temp this morning and it was 98.7. I just checked my cervix and it's way high, feels closed, and is getting softer. It's starting to blend in with the walls.
> AF due tomorrow and I really have no AF symptoms.

:test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## Babybum

momof5wants1 said:


> Babybum said:
> 
> 
> I took my temp this morning and it was 98.7. I just checked my cervix and it's way high, feels closed, and is getting softer. It's starting to blend in with the walls.
> AF due tomorrow and I really have no AF symptoms.
> 
> :test::test::test::test::test:Click to expand...

AF was due yesterday and still no sign of her! Tested this morning an got a BFN :/ hopefully it's because I tested with a cheapie 
Hopefully I'm not out this month. My temp was 98.5 this morning. Sooo I'll guess I'll wait a couple more days and test of she's not here.


----------



## Aagbabydust

Babybum said:


> mum2jaydon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybum said:
> 
> 
> I hope so too: mom2jayden. I think I get more excited for you girls than I do for myself. Lol :p
> 
> I tested today; another BFN. I used a dollar store one that detects 4 days before missed period; which is what today is (DH bought the wrong ones).
> Just checked my cervix and it's still very high, hard, and closed. I'll go get the first response test today and let you girls know how that goes!
> Good luck and plenty of baby dust!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT***- I also had creamy CM when I checked my cervix, hopefully a good sign.
> 
> 
> id say its deffo a good sign :)this is what ive had, and those "4 days before your missed period" tests arent very good its only 50% accurate at that point and i didnt get my BFP until yesterday at 3 days late ! i couldnt wait til the weekend so bought a digi test and PREGNANT 1-2 :) :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Can't wait to get my BFP. I'm usually scared for the day AF should arrive; this month I can't wait to see if she's late!(hopefully she stays away for 9 months :p )
> I was bummed when I saw that on the box; so I knew it would be negative.
> 
> And Yayyy! Congrats!!!! I'm so happy for you. Have a H&H 9 months!Click to expand...

I need a little advice, I tested + on opk around 2 wks ago now I'm getting creamy and ewcm and tested postive for another opk but cervix is high hard feels a little open. I have been cramping on and off for a week but now cm is a barely there


----------

